# Ideas on fixing an axle problem...



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

I need ideas on how to fix the axle problem on my newly aquired locomotive (HA! )... As you can see, one of the axles has been replaced with one that does not have any grooves in it... This causes the wheel to slip as there is nothing preventing stopping it from doing so... Now I wish I could buy a new axle and stick it in there, but that is not an option... The crappy axle is about a milimeter or two too big meaning that the axle bearings on the motor have been stretched along with the holes in the wheels...

So any thoughts on what I could use to fix this axle besides buying a whole new locomotive, hahaha...


----------



## upsman4767 (Mar 30, 2008)

Is there anything you could do to make the wheel stick to the axle? I'm just thinking out loud. I'd have to see it "in person" to give anything resembling real advice.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

When I had a similar problem with a Faller turntable, I took a pair of pliers and crimped a set of teeth on it by carefully "gnawing" teeth parallel to the axle around it 'til the wheel bit, then locked it on with some crazy glue gel. It was still working two years later when I left the club.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

I was thinking about doing that Shaygetz, but I am not sure if it would work in this situation... Like the wheel can easily slide on and off, so the hole in the wheel is too big to grip any teeth that I would carve into the axle...

What is this so called "crazy glue gel" that you speak of though? :eyes:


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Loctite Super Glue Gel Control...prolly go thru 5-6 tubes a year--the best:thumbsup:


----------



## upsman4767 (Mar 30, 2008)

A very small amount of JB Weld could be used to build up the axle to fit the wheel better.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Parts*

I'm not sure I want to know how you fixed this . Buy a set of bushings and get the right axle. Too much play isn't good for the gears. It doesn't appear the wheels are any good either after being crammed on the axle.
Good Luck. I have not needed to change a bushing on one of those motors. I have done a replacement on a 2333 power truck though.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

I never ended up fixing it T-Man, this is one of the reasons why I decided to part out the 2026... I tried looking online for bushings but could not find any... Heck, I do not even know how to get them out of the frame... Also, the nickel rimmed wheels are like $10 from a parts dealer, at least the ones I found, way to much for me


----------

